# Alien

## ElOrens

Tengo uan impresora lexmark z52 y...¡milagro! el fabricante da su propio driver para linux.

El caso es que es un RPM y me gustaría poder instalarlo como un fuente más bajado usando emerge.

¿Hay algo tipo el "alien" de Debian?

Y en el caso de poder generar el fuente, ¿cómo consigo que se pueda instalar con Portage?

Y ya de paso... ¿cómo podría añadirlo a las listas de paquetes de Gentoo para que todos se beneficiaran del trabajo?

Gracias.

----------

## PollO

No estoy seguro pero creo q el alien tb pasa tgz el cual puedes descomprimir con tar normalmente tb te puedes pillar la herramienta rpm y hacer un rpm -ivh --nodeps ( del -ivh no estoy al 100% seguro hace como 3 o 4 años q no toco una RH, o simil) , ten encuenta q te instalara el paquete siguiendo el arbol de directorios de RH luego tendras q apropiarlo todo a tu gentoo si hace falta. Suerte

----------

## UNIX4ALL

Ahul

Para eso haces un emerge rpm y lo instalas con rpm -ívh paketito.rpm   :Wink: 

Ar-Timirnit

----------

## BaSS

 *ElOrens wrote:*   

> Tengo uan impresora lexmark z52 y...¡milagro! el fabricante da su propio driver para linux.
> 
> El caso es que es un RPM y me gustaría poder instalarlo como un fuente más bajado usando emerge.
> 
> ¿Hay algo tipo el "alien" de Debian?

 

el alien no es de Debian  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Y en el caso de poder generar el fuente, ¿cómo consigo que se pueda instalar con Portage?

 

hay varias utilidades para pasar de rpm a tar.gz, o simplemente haz un ebuild del alien o crea un bug en bugs.gentoo.org

Y ya de paso... ¿cómo podría añadirlo a las listas de paquetes de Gentoo para que todos se beneficiaran del trabajo?[/quote]

bugs.gentoo.org esta para estas cosas  :Smile: 

----------

